# Perception pescador 14'



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

The good ? The bad ? The ugly ?

Any suggestions or information on this yak?

I see it on sale this week $399

Thinking about getting a couple for cursing around inshore creeks and bayous


----------



## AJA (Oct 25, 2015)

I just got the Pascador 14 a short time ago and I am very happy with it. I like the way it tracks and is easy to paddle but if you are looking at smaller creeks and rivers you might think about the 12 because the 14 needs room to turn.


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nat said:


> The good ? The bad ? The ugly ?
> 
> Any suggestions or information on this yak?
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but where was the pescador on sale? Academy?


----------



## AJA (Oct 25, 2015)

That's a good price. I am very happy with mine, have had it out several time paddles easy but going to put a rudder on it mostly because I want one it is a fine kayak even without it.


----------

